

A Real Detective Plays LA Noire, Discusses Its Realism - jerf
http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2011/05/27/what-do-real-detectives-think-of-l-a-noire.aspx

======
masterzora
I can't even read the headline without thinking of a couple yakuza bosses
reviewing Yakuza 3: <http://boingboing.net/2010/08/10/yakuza-3-review.html>

